# Andrei Arlovski and Tim Sylvia Meet for the Fourth Time at One FC 5



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Former UFC heavyweight champion Andrei Arlovski is slated to make his One FC debut at the promotion’s “Pride of a Nation” event on Aug. 31 in the Philippines.
> 
> It will come against a different opponent than originally expected, however. Arlovski was expected to square off with Sao Palelei at One FC 5, but a recent shifting of gears now has him facing fellow former UFC champion Tim Sylvia, according to MMAWeekly.com sources.
> 
> ...


*MMAWeekly*


I'm afraid Timmeh is taking this. It was only a 1,5 year ago when Sylvia got destroyed by the animal, the beast in Abe Wagner though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oooh yes! This is awesome. I hope Andrei knocks his head off.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I see it already. If he beats Timber...then he might get asked back to the UFC. You know if you think about it...if Andrei had a chin he would be one helluve fighter to watch. He's one of the few HWs who throws combinations next to JDS. Most just throw one or two shots like Kongo, Hunt, even Mirko in his later years unless he's going for the kill, and pretty much the rest of em.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Was a massive AA fan, still am 1 but over the years it got more frustrating watching him he didnt seem to correct the mistakes he made before and it was harder to view his fights or find out when.. il def be watching this though, if AA comes in with chesthair/longhair/fangs it will be a repeat of the first bout!!!, and the beast would have returned (most probably not)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

No.....no......nonononono noooooooo......NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm actually excited for this fight.

Two guys who aren't realistically doing anything for MMA at this point or in the future fighting for the 4th time, they have a history, and I'd love to see another KO.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

LizaG said:


> No.....no......nonononono noooooooo......NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


hahaha why?!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

m0nkey said:


> hahaha why?!


hahaha....didn't you see the thread title? An inconsistant lumbering chubster against a chinny striker.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

If Andrei Arlovski had a solid chin, there is no doubt in my mind that he would be a top-five Heavyweight. 

I'm actually very interested in this fight, hopefully we'll see Arlovski come out on top.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

LizaG said:


> hahaha....didn't you see the thread title? An inconsistant lumbering chubster against a chinny striker.


But theres history to this fight!! lol has there been a semi high profile + fight thats reached 4? cant remember what Tito and Shamrock got to. 

Aswell as his chin i think he has hideous timing issues or concentration, or confidence or hunger or whatever.. who knows hes a prime athlete and looked scary good when he went on a streak. Glad to know im not the only 1 looking forward to this.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

true, i'll still check it out. typical car-crash TV when it happens, you shouldn't look at the screen...but can't help watching anyway


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

m0nkey said:


> But theres history to this fight!! lol has there been a semi high profile + fight thats reached 4? cant remember what Tito and Shamrock got to.
> 
> Aswell as his chin i think he has hideous timing issues or concentration, or *confidence *or hunger or whatever.. who knows hes a prime athlete and looked scary good when he went on a streak. Glad to know im not the only 1 looking forward to this.


I think this would be the deciding factor here. Losing 4 times in a row with 3 of them coming via KO must have messed up his mental game, which in its own messes up everything else.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Kinda hoping to see Timmy stomp on Andrei's head.

Is that wrong?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

WizeKraker said:


> Kinda hoping to see Timmy stomp on Andrei's head.
> 
> Is that wrong?


Yes, very.


----------



## ratm (Mar 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> I think this would be the deciding factor here. Losing 4 times in a row with 3 of them coming via KO must have messed up his mental game, which in its own messes up everything else.


well said!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Again? 2 out of the 3 meetings were pretty entertaining. Things are much different now. Tim Sylvia would get murdered if he fought Daniel Cormier. Don't know who thought of that match-up. Tim I'm sure is much slower now than he used to be. Arlosvski would be faster and more efficient with better headmovement. AA did catch Tim flush and dropped him in the first 2 fights. They are both way past their prime but they may still put on a surprise show...

STOKED ABOUT TONIGHT'S UFC ON FOX. A PPV QUALITY CARD ON PRIMETIME!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is going to be more about who has taken less of a beating then skill. Both men have gotten wins against men who are not on their level. These guys are just below the top ten level and they've been fed cans and now it's basically about who is less of a punching bag.


----------



## seantildawn1982 (Aug 14, 2012)

arlovski finally gets his revenge! sick em boy...


----------



## seantildawn1982 (Aug 14, 2012)

is me wanting tim to get pummeled bad?....nah! these guys got way more cash than me. so [email protected]#k it! hope its entertaining.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its sad they had 3 grudge matches trying to settle who was the best, now they fight a fourth time trying to put the final nail in each others career coffin.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well unfortunately this is all they can get right now and the most high profile opponents they can get. They know their in the twilight of their respective careers. All they can get is a paycheck.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Jens Pulver is also on this card. Fighting Eric Kelly (7-0). There were also talks of Shinya Aoki and Bibiano Fernandes fighting on the card as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is starting to look like a pretty decent card. Though I'm not sure it's filled with just over the hill veterans or still legitimate title contenders. In the cases of Arlovski, Pulver and Sylvia it's over the hill.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Their careers are inexplicably intertwined. Both experienced highs and lows being ex-UFC champs, then jumped ship to Affliction. Both KOed by Fedor and much lesser opponents. Eventually fighting C grade fighters. 

What happened...


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Would prefer seeing Arlovski vs. Rizzo II, but this will be alright I guess. Sylvia will probably win but i hope Arlovski KO's him. It's hard to be a fan of Arlovski when he get's KO'd all the time, must be a sad time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

For all we know Rizzo just might be the next big signee. This promotion has money and is bringing some big veterans to fight for them. Their unhindered control of the Asian market certainly helps.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

In a few days.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm literally loading a few fights of the guys on the card, but they seem to have a lot of new fighters with decent records. Fights like Arlovski Vs Sylvia are literally in place to attract people like us to talk about it. By making us watch, two things will happen. They will gain in viewing figures will will rise their money, and we will get to see these young fighters and might get caught into following one's career if he impresses. We come for the vetrans who can't compete anymore, but we stay for the exciting prospects. A smart move by the One FC guys. I can see this company doing very well...before shutting down in 2-3 years 

EDIT: Shit I didn't know they were using Pride rules. Shit just got more interesting.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Man I'm pumped for this card. ONE FC is quickly rising in my MMA Promotion rankings, I F*cking love having the Pride rules back.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Remember this is Pride rules plus elbows and a large circular cage. As long as they don't get involved with the Yakuza or Triads I think they'll be good. I doubt it'll ever compete with the UFC but it can certainly control the Asian market for sure.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

LizaG said:


> No.....no......nonononono noooooooo......NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


Your doing it wrong. Its...







Anyway, I'm actually looking forward to this fight. Its like were going back to the classics.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either that or it'll be completely atrocious!


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm very excited for this fight. I used to love watching Arlovski in UFC, he was such a great fighter until he started on the downward slope, then he came out and looked like he was afraid to throw punches. Hopefully he comes back strong in this fight and beats Tim finally, it'd be nice to see.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bah I'm not excited but I am willing to say that these 2 fighters could be picked up for pennies on the dollar one would think.

I'm thinking if Morcraft, Jonson, Russow and a few others can be called worthy of the UFC brand, why not Arlovski and Sylvia? 

Funny part is they would bring in more interest than quite a few of the fighters at the bottom. Have them fight mid level fighters that match up stylistically after a win or two maybe you do Struve vs Arlovski or Sylvia vs Kongo undercard or on fox idk. 

I just think he could use them and if you're better than the last place HW in the UFC and the price is right, then he should be out and you should be in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sure the UFC wouldn't want to pay these guys more then 50,000 a fight. These guys are probably getting double that or maybe 50% more. Either way I think these guys will go to the promotion paying them more and unlike Bob Sapp maybe get another title.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Looking like a chubby bugger here, hope it's just an unfortunate camera angle and he is actually in shape.

Pic from the Media Workouts.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Meanwhile Andrei looks like he always has - impressive shape. I hope his confidence and chin won't let him down. There's a whole series of videos uploaded by Pitbull showing his training camp, medical exams etc.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

yep....his prime form is LOOOOOOOOONG gone  haha


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

These guys still hate each other, Andrei is one of my favorite heavyweights of all time and i'm freakin' excited!


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Me too..very excited for this! I hope Arlovski knock that fat mother****er to space!!

GO Arlovski


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lolz...funny comments from Arlovski. 

"He is a dick," Arlovski told MMAFighting.com in an interview from Manila. "Normally I respect my opponents, but I do not respect him."

...

"When I found out I was fighting Tim Sylvia it was the best day of my life," Arlovski said. "I don't like him, I don't respect him and I will have no problem kicking him in the head and stomping on his body. It will be fun.

"I do not need motivation to fight pee pee mouth. I do not want to beat him by decision or submission. I want to knock him out."

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/30/3279813/andrei-arlovski-tim-sylvia-pee-pee-mouth-onefc


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What did they both weigh in at?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I know Sylvia (somehow) made 265lbs


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Is this tonight? if so il be well excited when i get back from work!! For some reason i think Sylvia looks better with a bit more to him not mass amounts, i thought he looked too skinny for his own good towards the end of his UFC run.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

m0nkey said:


> Is this tonight? if so il be well excited when i get back from work!! For some reason i think Sylvia looks better with a bit more to him not mass amounts, i thought he looked too skinny for his own good towards the end of his UFC run.


Depends on ho long your're working since it starts in 2 hours.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Lol what the hell, wheres this org. based? I guess ive missed it, or its just starting or something, i was expecting it to be an early morning one (for me)


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Just heard from a buddy that 

Andrei smashed Sylvia, his foot kinda grazed his head when he was down and Sylvia took the DQ cause he's a bitch. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I read on MMAMania something similiar



but they seem to indicate that the second kick wasn't light. The problem is you are supposed to wait for the ref to approve to kick a downed opponent. Odd rule...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's a fukcing retarded rule is what it is. Make soccer kicks legal, but expect the fighters to stop, await permission to attack, and then proceed to finish? Completely asinine. Either make the attacks legal or make them illegal.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It's a fukcing retarded rule is what it is. Make soccer kicks legal, but expect the fighters to stop, await permission to attack, and then proceed to finish? Completely asinine. Either make the attacks legal or make them illegal.


Could not agree more!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Here it is if anyone wants to see the end












Not huge kicks either, Sylvia clearly was done. That isn't to say I would want to eat those kicks.

Also it appears Sylvia is starting to bald.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

One fc should just dump the kicks the whole permission thing is confusing as hell


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Stupid ass rule, and a ridiculous promotion.

However, did anyone see the fight? Was it any good?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

See for yourself.

http://www.allthebestfights.com/andrei-arlovski-vs-tim-sylvia-4-full-fight-video-one-fc-5/


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm impressed with Arlovski's kicks, he's really improved that part of his game.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

So glad to see Arlovski pull off the win. Hope to see him back in UFC one day perhaps.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Fang said:


> So glad to see Arlovski pull off the win. Hope to see him back in UFC one day perhaps.


No one who ever lost to Fedor is getting a contract to get into the UFC again. Sorry.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Here it is if anyone wants to see the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He deserved that! WAR ARLOVSKI!

Now go do some neck curls and practice backing off diagonally, and keep those hand up!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Permission to use soccer kicks!? Either they're in or out. Andrei via TKO imo.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What is this shit? You hurt your opponent, going for the kill and they expect you to wait for a permission to do that? I'm going to use the _contact us_ option on their website to tell them to f**k themselves.



Andrei via TKO in the 2nd is the real decision.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Man, Tim wanted back into the UFC not long ago. He looked awful.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> No one who ever lost to Fedor is getting a contract to get into the UFC again. Sorry.


Arlovski was beating Fedor until he got floored. To state that he should not be able to get a UFC contract because he lost to a guy who was widely considered the best for a long period of time (despite what Dana would say) is a little out there no?

Arlovski was also the only guy to be cut from the UFC after a 3 fight WINNING streak. 

His boxing is still crisp and his leg kicks have seemed to improve. No doubt his chin is questionable and he had a losing streak for a while there, but he's now on a 3 fight winning streak if you count the Sylvia fight. 

He deserves to come back to the UFC with another win imo. 





Rauno said:


> What is this shit? You hurt your opponent, going for the kill and they expect you to wait for a permission to do that? I'm going to use the _contact us_ option on their website to tell them to f**k themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Andrei via TKO in the 2nd is the real decision.


Could not agree more. How could the promotion not foresee problems with this rule?

Soccer kicks are almost only effective when your opponent is in trouble and you have that split second to capitalize when they don't know what's going on. You only have a split second to throw them before the opportunity has passed and you sure as hell don't have time to look at the ref for approval, wait for his decision, then look back at your opponent and throw the kick.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

in the interest of consistency, and fighter safety, I say ditch the soccer kicks. GnP could have been just as effective in that situation.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

LizaG said:


> in the interest of consistency, and fighter safety, I say ditch the soccer kicks. GnP could have been just as effective in that situation.


soccer kicks rule. I mean imagine if shogun could have thrown a few in the vera fight...


I know soccer kicks are dangerous but i just think its makes mma a little more "real life". Obviously, it is a sport and there needs to be precautions.. I dont disagree with not having them but im definitely in favor of having them!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> Arlovski was beating Fedor until he got floored. To state that he should not be able to get a UFC contract because he lost to a guy who was widely considered the best for a long period of time (despite what Dana would say) is a little out there no?
> 
> Arlovski was also the only guy to be cut from the UFC after a 3 fight WINNING streak.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying he doesn't deserve it or that a loss to Fedor means you shouldn't be in the UFC. I'm just telling you Dana is not going to sign anyone who has lost to Fedor.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm all for soccer kicks but come on, either have them or don't have them. None of this asking permission bullshit!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, they either need to allow it or not. That is what puzzled me about the results. In the past they've allowed soccer kicks.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No Contest (dumbest rule in history) is the outcome for this fight on wikipedia.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tim Sylvia is a bigger bitch than Jon Jones. 

























:sarcastic07:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's certainly true.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm with the "real life" thing that guy above posted. Tong Po Vs Kurt Slone is probably my favourite fight of all time, and those mah****as had glass crushed onto their hands.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder why its not a DQ win for Sylvia. I mean, it should be a tko for Arlovski but i expected a DQ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think they told any of their fighters that they were making that rule change so by definition they can't DQ Arlovski.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

That was bullcrap. Didn't they say from the beginning that soccer kicks were allowed? I guess this means were getting AA vs. Sylvia 5.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> That was bullcrap. Didn't they say from the beginning that soccer kicks were allowed? I guess this means were getting AA vs. Sylvia 5.


Arlovski said he wouldn't rule it out but feels as if he tookm the final fight and considers the feud over.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I like this "Trilogy" overall, the first 2 fights were good and this last one was decent too. Obviously a shitty ending and that there was 4 fights take some shine off it, but yea...overall, not bad.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It looks like there indeed might be a fourth fight the way things are going. Neither fighter was really happy with the results. Like I said One FC should have been really clear in their rules.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> It looks like there indeed might be a fourth fight the way things are going. Neither fighter was really happy with the results. Like I said One FC should have been really clear in their rules.


this was the fourth fight, an upcoming fight with them would be the fifth.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Right, my bad. The point is I think this will lead to a fifth that might end in another Arlovski victory. Either way it would start out One FC's first grudge match.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

You'd think tim with all the talk of getting back into the ufc would stay off the beer and mcdonalds for a while. Carrying so much fat in that frame of his, looked like he was pulling around an extra 25 kgs of lard. I don't think he fought that bad but he seemed to lack his previous power, at one point he hits AA 2-3 times right on the chin and in the old days you'd expect 3 clean silvia punches to put anyone down


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I think Tim let go and is more concerned about winning then competing. Like now he's kind of just fat and concerned about fighting. Anyways things is that rumor of Tim fighting Cormier true?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well I think Tim let go and is more concerned about winning then competing. Like now he's kind of just fat and concerned about fighting. Anyways things is that rumor of Tim fighting Cormier true?


http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce...mir-official-confirms-rockhold-vs-larkin.html

Mir-Cormier.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm not sure where I heard about that.


----------

